
BMW’s Hybrid Trike Gets 120 MPG - alexandros
http://gas2.org/2009/10/10/bmws-hybrid-trike-gets-120-mpg/
======
jacquesm
That's a pretty nice concept, pity that they will not take it in to
production. That's probably a pretty expensive rig they have there, with
active hydraulics to change the angle of the vehicle.

It is really clever how they got rid of one of the most annoying details of
this configuration by making the tilt automatic.

A 'rigid' trike has a tendency to roll over in a tight curve.

Most trikes are in 'tadpole ' configuration for that reason, two front wheels,
one in the rear. There used to be a little car called the Robin Reliant,
famous for roll-overs:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xr8SvdSzs7c>

And here is some diesel-electric competition, claiming 125 MPG:

<http://www.zoomilife.com/tag/xr3/>

